

Yaf PHP framework comes first in benchmark - johnx123-up
http://www.ruilog.com/blog/view/b6f0e42cf705.html

======
johnx123-up
Yet Another Framework (Yaf) is a PHP framework similar to zend framework,
which is written in C and built as PHP extension.

Author: <http://www.laruence.com/yaf/>

PECL: <http://pecl.php.net/package/yaf>

Manual: <http://www.php.net/manual/en/book.yaf.php>

------
debacle
This is some of the most in-depth benchmarking I've seen done of PHP
frameworks. I've never heard of Yaf before, but now I'll give it a look.

